# Cultural marxism at work



## Traveler (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Shalimar (Mar 22, 2018)

My children are Millennials, as are their friends. All are educated, articulate, gainfully employed, a credit to their communities, diligently paying off any debts incurred while at university. I respectfully insist, these are the true representatives of their generation. Currently, I, much older that millennials, also gainfully employed, have teal streaks in my auburn hair, a nose stud, and a hidden tattoo on my 

derrière. I love black nail polish.  I wear leather pants and high heeled above the knee boots. Often I wear Pakistani embroidered suits to to work.  It signifies nothing other than my individuality.  I have never met any millennials who blamed men, white,  old or otherwise,  for their station in life. Actually, although they decry corruption, as do I, they much prefer capitalism to communism. In any generation, there are disaffected people. I doubt very much that Canadian millennials are very different than their American counterparts.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 22, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> My children are Millennials, as are their friends. All are educated, articulate, gainfully employed, a credit to their communities, diligently paying off any debts incurred while at university. I respectfully insist, these are the true representatives of their generation. Currently, I, much older that millennials, also gainfully employed, have teal streaks in my auburn hair, a nose stud, and a hidden tattoo on my
> 
> derrière. I love black nail polish.  I wear leather pants and high heeled above the knee boots. Often I wear Pakistani embroidered suits to to work.  It signifies nothing other than my individuality. * I* *have never met any* *millennials who blamed men*, *white,  old or otherwise*,  for their station in life. Actually, although they decry corruption, as do I, they much prefer capitalism to communism. In any generation, there are disaffected people. I doubt very much that Canadian millennials are very different than their American counterparts.




Just because you have not personally met such people  does not mean they do not exist in great numbers.  Where I come from these are the same people who demonstrate violently in the streets . They smash store windows, break into cars, set fire to police cruisers, throw rocks and other heavy objects at the police. 

I don't know anything about you or your children , so I can not comment. But, In America people who look like that are , in my opinion are little better than walking graffiti, and are my mortal enemies.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 22, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Just because you have not personally met such people  does not mean they do not exist.  Where I come from these are the same people who demonstrate violently in the streets . They smash store windows, break into cars, set fire to police cruisers, throw rocks and other heavy objects at the police.
> 
> I don't know anything about you or your children , so I can not comment. But, In America people who look like that are , in my opinion are little better than walking graffiti, and are my mortal enemies.



I'd be movin' from that neighborhood


----------



## Traveler (Mar 22, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> I'd be movin' from that neighborhood




Unless I am mistaken. you said you live in St John's, a suburb of Portland, Oregon.  Having lived in Portland, I can testify that Portland *IS *that neighborhood. In fact, it is the cultural homeland of such people.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 22, 2018)

I think those pictured are the extremes, and not at all like most millennials I know.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 22, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I think those pictured are the extremes, and not at all like most millennials I know.




Extreme ? Yes, definitely. They can be likened to the brown-shirt thugs of 1930's Germany. Different ideology, but they serve the same purpose. They are the "shock troops" of extremism.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 22, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Unless I am mistaken. you said you live in St John's, a suburb of Portland, Oregon.  Having lived in Portland, I can testify that Portland *IS *that neighborhood. In fact, it is the cultural homeland of such people.



As with most things, yer mistaken
I _*grew up *_in St Johns
in the '60s


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 22, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Extreme ? Yes, definitely. They can be likened to the brown-shirt thugs of 1930's Germany. Different ideology, but they serve the same purpose. They are the "shock troops" of extremism.


I thought some of the white nationalists  fit that bill quite well. I recall the girl run over and killed  by such a person. She was a millennial peacefully protesting. No one group holds the mandate on extremism. Almost half my family are Jewish, they vehemently disagree with your characterisation of millennials as modern day brownshirts. The oldest lived, (and many died) in  that hell, and it’s aftermath.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 22, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> I thought some of the white nationalists  fit that bill quite well. I recall the girl run over and killed  by such a person. She was a millennial peacefully protesting.




Yes, quite true. I believe I recall that event. As to whether she was protesting "peacefully" is anybody's guess.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 22, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> I thought some of the white nationalists  fit that bill quite well. I recall the girl run over and killed  by such a person. She was a millennial peacefully protesting. No one group holds the mandate on extremism. Almost half my family are Jewish, they vehemently disagree with your characterisation of millennials as modern day brownshirts. The oldest lived, (and many died) in  that hell, and it’s aftermath.




I am so sorry to hear that part of your family went though the hell of Nazi Germany. 

I believe that we all must learn a lesson from history. Extremists, of what ever stripe, are exceedingly dangerous whether they be extreme right or extreme left.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 22, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I am so sorry to hear that part of your family went though the hell of Nazi Germany.
> 
> I believe that we all must learn a lesson from history. Extremists, of what ever stripe, are exceedingly dangerous whether they be extreme right or extreme left.


Thank you.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 23, 2018)

I don't think it's been called "social studies" for quite a few decades now. 

Neither of my sons look like that and they're both Millennials. They both enjoy capitalism and don't blame me, their old white-man father, for anything.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2018)

I think the generation of millenials is terrific. From what I've observed, with my grandkids and other young people I encounter, their values are much more decent and solid than any other generation I have observed. They are fearless in facing the future (which, let's face it, is pretty diminished right now for them), they don't whine or demand things, they are humorous and in general, good, kind people. The worst thing I can say about them is that they spend too much time looking at their phones. 

Blame old white men? You've got to be kidding. I never hear them "blame" anybody. They are having a great time getting on with their lives.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 23, 2018)

I had to look up millennials. I'm guessing that all of my grandchildren fit within this definition.



> *Millennials* (also known as *Generation Y*) are the generational demographic cohort following Generation X. There are no precise dates for when this cohort starts or ends; demographers and researchers typically use the early 1980s as starting birth years and the mid-1990s to early 2000s as ending birth years. Millennials are sometimes referred to as "echo boomers" due to a major surge in birth rates in the 1980s and 1990s, and because millennials are often the children of the baby boomers. The 20th-century trend toward smaller families in developed countries continued, however, so the relative impact of the "baby boom echo" was generally less pronounced than the post–World War II baby boom.
> 
> Although Millennial characteristics vary by region, depending on social and economic conditions, the generation is generally marked by an increased use and familiarity with communications, media, and digital technologies.[SUP][1][/SUP] In most parts of the world, their upbringing was marked by an increase in a liberal approach to politics and economics; the effects of this environment are disputed.
> 
> The Great Recession has had a major impact on this generation because it has caused historically high levels of unemployment among young people, and has led to speculation about possible long-term economic and social damage to this generation.



None of them look anything like the examples in the OP. They have all availed themselves of available educational opportunities and two are still studying for their masters degrees, one to become an English/Drama teacher and one to work as a music therapist. 

This is what the musician looks like. Hardly comparable to the young people in the OP, who appearances aside, may be quite impressive if you actually meet them..







One is married and saving to buy a house which is very difficult in a city like Sydney. 

Another, who is a qualified sound engineer had decided to do a switch and is training himself to be a parliamentary stenographer able to work in the courts or parliament. In his spare time he plays in an amateur orchestra that performs traditional Russian music. He plays a domra and is self taught. He has travelled with them to China, Russia (twice) and New Zealand. 

One grandson spent five years studying civil engineering but decided that it was not for him and he now works in a plant nursery and is very happy without all of the pressure. 

My eldest grand daughter is intellectually handicapped but is living more or less independently in her own home unit and picks up whatever work she can to augment her pension.

I've seen the friends of my grand children and they seem like a really nice bunch of human beings who treat me very kindly and with respect. If the future depends on these young people, then it is in the best possible hands. 

Cultural Marxists? I still don't know what that is. Am I one?


----------



## DaveA (Mar 23, 2018)

In this day and age, you can find or form a  collection of photos to make any point that you wish.  I've seen group photos of white guys (or maybe "supremacists") looking like crackpots as they posed with various weapons in an almost comical, menacing manner. Does this signify that most gun owners are a group of nuts threatening those around them?  I hardly think so.  It's the same as the photos that were posted, put together (by somebody) to make a point.  Representing present day millennials?  I hardly think so after reading of the experiences of most of our posters.  It surely doesn't resemble any of our grandkids or the people they've married.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2018)

Skip


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2018)

Exactly. I tried to post a picture of some of my family's horrible, awful Cultural Marxists, but I guess the picture was too big in size, it didn't get posted. It shows my daughter an son-in-law with their three children, all in their twenties or thirties, at a fund-raiser they support every year. It's a concert to raise money for The Children's Inn at NIH, which provides free lodging for the families of seriously ill children undergoing treatment at the NIH hospital.
The grandkids come each year from every corner of the country, to have a family get-together, and my son's band is always the opener for the event.

Wish I could share the picture with you!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2018)

P.S. About that opening montage of photos, I'd be curious to know where it came from, and who put it together with what intention. Some of those young people look kind of "dubious," others look perfectly fine. But they are obviously of mixed race and ethnicity. Is that what "Cultural Marxism" means?  Looks like whoever created that image is trying to invoke some very outdated racist bogeymen.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 23, 2018)

In spite of what some people have posted, many millennials and very many Generation Xer's, look exactly like the photos posted, and they exist in great numbers. Denying that they exist, and that they are very often extremely violent is ridiculous in the extreme. I recall a recent thread that discussed Portland protesters, many of them millennials, who threw full coke cans at the police and smashed store windows.

Does that mean that EVERY millennial looks and acts like that ? No, of course not. Saying that "my millennial grandson/daughter" does not look like that does not belie the simple fact that very many millennials look exactly like that.

Moreover, a significant percentage of millennials and Generation-Xer's are *self-avowed anarchists.*  Any time there is a meeting of The World Trade Organization, those anarchists are sure to appear in great numbers, causing wide spread vandalism.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 23, 2018)

Sunny said:


> P.S. About that opening montage of photos, I'd be curious to know where it came from, and who put it together with what intention. Some of those young people look kind of "dubious," others look perfectly fine. But they are obviously of mixed race and ethnicity. Is that what "Cultural Marxism" means?  Looks like whoever created that image is trying to invoke some very outdated racist bogeymen.




Racist bogeyman ? You've got to be kidding.  I had not noticed the "race" of the people posted until you mentioned it, but now that you have brought that up, I took a count of  them. Only 10% of that group is of African ancestry. 60% of those people are white and another 30 % are of unknown but possibly white origin.  Your contention that the collection of photos is "race based" does not hold water. 

As to who put the montage together, I could not say. I found it on the internet while browsing the daily news.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 23, 2018)

Traveler said:


> In spite of what some people have posted, many millennials and very many Generation Xer's, look exactly like the photos posted, and they exist in great numbers. Denying that they exist, and that they are very often extremely violent is ridiculous in the extreme. I recall a recent thread that discussed Portland protesters, many of them millennials, who threw full coke cans at the police and smashed store windows.
> 
> Does that mean that EVERY millennial looks and acts like that ? No, of course not. Saying that "my millennial grandson/daughter" does not look like that does not belie the simple fact that very many millennials look exactly like that.


A disaffected few does not equal the whole. To suggest that those of us with a different perception are somehow in denial or ridiculous, is disingenuous. Twenty years ago,  I protestested the logging in Haida Gwai, aka Queen Charlotte Islands

. I still recall the sick look on the faces of the RCMP as they arrested the Haida elders, resplendent in their ceremonial button blankets. Their average age, 75. They stood between the protesters, and the angry loggers with their machines. The situation 

was ultimately resolved, but feelings ran high. Remember the Vietnam War protests, Kent State? Watts riots? Ferguson?Generalising is fraught with misconceptions. If one is determined to see enemies amongst the young, one will find them. I recall, all too well, the comments made about my generation when I was young. We were all going to Hell in a handbasket, destroy the fabric of society. Somehow, that did not happen.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 23, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> I had to look up millennials. I'm guessing that all of my grandchildren fit within this definition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suspect most liberal thinking people may be perceived as such. Loll. Pejorative, inaccurate.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 23, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> If one is determined to see enemies amongst the young, one will find them. I recall, all too well, the comments made about my generation when I was young. *We were all going* *to Hell in a handbasket,* *destroy the fabric of society.* *Somehow, that did not* *happen.*


 


Sorry, Shalimar, we must once again, disagree. While some may view what has happened to society in the last 50 years as an advance forward, there are many others, who view things quite differently. *I, for one, think society has indeed gone to* *hell in a handbasket. And that while our culture and society* *is not yet totally* *destroyed, it is well on it's way.* 

I would remind everyone of the words of Will Durant, the 20th century's greatest historian.
*
" No great civilization is ever destroyed from without, until it has destroyed itself from within".*


----------



## Traveler (Mar 23, 2018)

I will close by saying that I am disgusted by what has happened to our culture and I see no possible hope for us. I am damn glad that I am near the end of my life for I am sick of all the culture/gender wars which have transpired in the last 50 years.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 23, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I will close by saying that I am disgusted by what has happened to our culture and I see no possible hope for us. I am damn glad that I am near the end of my life for I am sick of all the culture/gender wars which have transpired in the last 50 years.


I am sorry you feel that way, Traveler, and I wish you peace.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 23, 2018)

I don't know, Trav - I wouldn't want my final years to be filled with hatred and remorse. Hell of a way to go.


----------



## HipGnosis (Mar 23, 2018)

I can give no credence to someone that belittles people on their looks without showing what they look like.
Especially while spewing trigger words like marxism, anachrists and cultural destruction.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 23, 2018)

HipGnosis said:


> I can give no credence to someone that belittles people on their looks *without showing what they look like*.




Duh.   Look at post # 1.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 23, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Duh.   Look at post # 1.



Which one are you?


----------



## Traveler (Mar 23, 2018)

Typical. Oh, so typical. Can't make up her mind. On two completely different threads she has said that she would have nothing thing more to do with me. And, that no longer exist. Yet, she keeps addressing me , directly.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 23, 2018)

Traveler, try to focus.

HipGnosis wrote the following:



> I can give no credence to someone that belittles people on their looks without showing what they look like.
> Especially while spewing trigger words like marxism, anachrists and cultural destruction.



What he's saying is for someone who has been so critical about how other people look, why are they so reluctant to show what they look like.

And because of that, he takes your opinions with a grain of salt, or really just disregards them.


----------



## jujube (Mar 23, 2018)

In Book III of Odes, circa 20 BC, Horace wrote:

"_Our sires' age was worse than our grandsires'. We, their sons, are more  worthless than they; so in our turn we shall give the world a progeny yet more corrupt_."

So, people have been pissing and moaning about the young'uns for...uh...at least 2,038 years......and whadda ya know? We're still here.  I have faith we'll hang on for a few more years.  

I agree with Phil. I wouldn't want to live out my last years in The Slough of Despond.....or a perpetual pity-party.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 23, 2018)

jujube said:


> In Book III of Odes, circa 20 BC, Horace wrote:
> 
> "_Our sires' age was worse than our grandsires'. We, their sons, are more  worthless than they; so in our turn we shall give the world a progeny yet more corrupt_."
> 
> So, people have been pissing and moaning about the young'uns for...uh...at least 2,038 years......and whadda ya know? We're still here.  I have faith we'll hang on for a few more years.




Ah, yes.  Mere survival is not at issue. The question remains however, what kind of life is worth living ?  I, for one, refuse to go down the rabbit hole.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 23, 2018)

Traveler!  I am sorry for you.  I have been here 81+years and seen many fads come and go.  I have never thought of our young as anything but tomorrows leaders.  You may not like the way they express themselves but dammit this IS a "free country" in that you can like it or lump it but it will take on the shape it desires.  You are a very opinionated man who sees only black and white.  At my age some things disappoint me, upset me even, but I'll be damned if I'll let it ruin the remaining days of my life.  Why not quit trying to change the world and just enjoy our differences?  I wish you well.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 23, 2018)

Traveller, you set the hares running, don't be surprised when the hounds follow. In the bottom RHS of the graphic you posted in your OP is a statement that the images are what the *average millennial *looks like before and after college. Average? Hardly.

 Kids in college/university like to experiment with their image until they work out exactly who they are. It is a period when they try out various images and blaming the humanities courses is just plain silly. Wait a few years until they have enough self confidence to drop the mask that they hide behind and then take the final photo. It will be a more mature and sophisticated version of their pre-college self. As Shakespeare once wrote- all's well that ends well. Do not worry so much.


----------



## hearlady (Mar 23, 2018)

Ok they're not millennials but you can't judge a book.............


----------



## Traveler (Mar 23, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> Traveler!  I am sorry for you.  I have been here 81+years and seen many fads come and go.  I have never thought of our young as anything but tomorrows leaders.  You may not like the way they express themselves but dammit this IS a "free country" in that you can like it or lump it but it will take on the shape it desires.  You are a very opinionated man who sees only black and white.  At my age some things disappoint me, upset me even, but I'll be damned if I'll let it ruin the remaining days of my life.  Why not quit trying to change the world and just enjoy our differences?  I wish you well.




I do not need or ask for your pity. 

Do I have opinions ? Hell yes !  Those opinions have been formed over a life-time of experiences that most other people can not even begin to imagine. 

Changing the world?  I know full well that I can't change a damn thing. Not one single tiny thing. Hell, I can't even get my grocer to stock items that every other grocer in America stocks. 

Enjoy our differences ?  When we live in a world where a person is a man one year and a woman the next year, just how do you expect me to "enjoy" that bizarre difference? 

When we live in a world where young 20-year olds refuse to give up their seats on public transportation to an elderly frail old woman, seats that are plainly designated as for the handicapped and elderly only, how am I suppose to "enjoy" that ? 

When we live in a country that has 58,000 over-dose deaths per year, how do you suggest I "enjoy" that ? 

When we live in a world that teaches transgenderism to kindergarten students, how do you expect me to "enjoy" that ?

When we live in a world where babies are murdered just a day before they would normally be born, how do you expect me to "enjoy" that ?


You may choose to celebrate the insanity and welcome people who look like something out of an hallucination nightmare, I do not.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 23, 2018)

And yet you expect everyone else to agree with you. Why is that if you're so sure about what you think and believe. Is that not enough?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 23, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I do not need or ask for your pity.
> 
> Do I have opinions ? Hell yes !  Those opinions have been formed over a life-time of experiences that most other people can not even begin to imagine.
> 
> ...


I prefer this world to the one where thousands of homeless children died horrid deaths every year in the big cities of your country and mine, circa as late as the nineteen twenties. Where during the Depression, some parents, unable to pay the rent, 

sold their children, where people of colour were lynched, during my lifetime. Where First Nation children were forcibly removed from their parents and given to whites to be adopted, simply because it was believed they would be afforded a better life.  This was Canada in the 1960s. Where mentally handicapped young people were forcibly sterilised, well into the 1970s.  Where 

****** abuse flourished among many of the clergy, without any concern for the victims. The unmarried mothers, slaves in the Catholic laundries in Ireland, until the 1970s. Shock treatment, almost compulsory for severe mental illness. Etc etc etc. My nephew is gay, married to a Japanese transgender.  Both of these lovely people continue to serve humanity by working as doctors with Medecin Sans Fronteres, in some of the most dangerous, war torn areas of the Middle East. I am beyond proud of these Millennials.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 23, 2018)

*“If you look for the bad in mankind expecting to find it, you surely will.” - David Swift*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2018)

Traveler, you seem to have convinced yourself that the world of the past was somehow morally better than the world we are living in.  But was it? Really?  Have you ever read, or seen, a play by Shakespeare?  For that matter, have you ever read the Bible?  It's loaded with stories of cruelty and social injustice, often done by the sanctimonious followers of the religious elders?

Have you read the book I recommended: "The Good Old Days - They Were Terrible?"  Or any other history book?  Take off the rose-colored glasses, man. They are just making you look ridiculous.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 23, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Traveler, you seem to have convinced yourself that the world of the past was somehow morally better than the world we are living in.  But was it? Really?  Have you ever read, or seen, a play by Shakespeare?  For that matter, have you ever read the Bible?  It's loaded with stories of cruelty and social injustice, often done by the sanctimonious followers of the religious elders?
> 
> Have you read the book I recommended: "The Good Old Days - They Were Terrible?"  Or any other history book?  Take off the rose-colored glasses, man. They are just making you look ridiculous.




Duh ? Books ? Ya mean lak superman  ? or da famous for ? (scratch hed, peck nose and farts) I seen won wonst ba neber red 'em. DUH


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 23, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Duh ? Books ? Ya mean lak superman  ? or da famous for ? (scratch hed, peck nose and farts) I seen won wonst ba neber red 'em. DUH



love to see an uptick in intelligent dialogue

nice thread


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 23, 2018)

I've never met a millennial who is an anarchist.  Doesn't mean that there aren't some out there -- but they certainly aren't the majority.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 24, 2018)

Traveler, sir
I’d like to take a moment to be serious
I’d like it even more if, since you are a thinking man, you were to think on the following, as it’s worked pretty well for me, one with a short fuse and a long history of meeting confrontation head first

Yes, there’s bad stuff all around
Easy, every easy to point out, any direction, any people, any place, any thing.
One does not have to seek it

But

The good stuff is still there
Takes a bit of seeking, yet not as much as seeking refuge from the bad stuff

If ones thoughts remain in the negative, one will have lived in the negative
Life is short
Or excruciatingly long
No matter where one goes, where one travels, one’s thoughts stay right with them
Like rabid dogs
Or happy best friends

It’s a choice

I have more on this, but don’t wish to repulse you, as there was a time, if someone blathered these words to me, they’d be wishing they hadn’t

The best to you

if looked upon a certain way
even a cold winter dawn can warm a bitter heart


----------



## Traveler (Mar 24, 2018)

There comes a time in everyone's life that they lose the will to continue.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 24, 2018)

There is still good in the world Traveler, lots of it in fact.

Behold one of my grand daughters, a pretty typical specimen of the Gen Y cohort.
She shaved her head today.



Her husband shaved his head and beard. So did one of their friends.
They did it to raise money for a children's cancer charity and so far the total raised is $1,560 and still climbing.
The enterprise could be equated to the Marxist maxim, "From each according to their means; to each according to their need", but I do think that would be drawing a very long bow. I just think that the three young millennials are good hearted people, as are their supportive friends and families.


----------



## hearlady (Mar 24, 2018)

Traveler said:


> There comes a time in everyone's life that they lose the will to continue.


Then they hopefully rise up and seek the will to move on and triumph over their fears and woes.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2018)

Traveler said:


> There comes a time in everyone's life that they lose the will to continue.



At that point they lay their cards on the table, wipe their brow and walk away. 

And here I thought you were a strong person.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 24, 2018)

Traveler said:


> There comes a time in everyone's life that they lose the will to continue.



Not everyone, and it doesn't have to be you.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 24, 2018)

_"Them damn hippies, they're all commies out to destroy America_" was the cry at one time in America. Todays youth is involved in the social media that is very influential in their daily lives. Good or bad is yet to be determined but I am watching the young people demonstrating nationwide this Saturday morning and I am very proud of all of them unlike the ass kissing, lazy, self-serving politicians that make a career out of doing next to nothing that does not put money in their pockets. The concern the young people are showing is one for the country not just their own benefit. It is natural to feel uncomfortable with something new and different but all young people age and with age comes change in lifestyles as we all know. Being that this country was founded on slavery of black people, the genocide slaughter of the American Indian race and discrimination against women and children, we still remain the best country to live in but that is my opinion only.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 24, 2018)

Traveler said:


> There comes a time in everyone's life that they lose the will to continue.



When we get to that point we won't be fussing about Cultural Marxism, we've still got a long way to go!



Gary O' said:


>



Wonderful photo!

Reminds me of these lines from Stopping by Woods on a Snowy Evening by Robert Frost.

_"The woods are lovely, dark and deep, 
__But I have promises to keep, 
And miles to go before I sleep, 
__And miles to go before I sleep." 
_


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 24, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> When we get to that point we won't be fussing about Cultural Marxism, we've still got a long way to go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, Aunt Bea

His verse came to mind when I was able to capture this early morn scene a winter or so ago





sorry for the derail

back to the topic

please continue


----------



## Lara (Mar 24, 2018)

Dealing with Cultural Marxism also involves a spiritual level. It's true that Christian values are under attack in the West but the problem isn't totally political, racial, or social....it's spiritual. 

For example, sex before marriage was once an ideal but is now downplayed and immorality is now glorified. Maybe it's Cultural Marxism at work, but definitely Satan working in tandem with humanity’s sin nature. James 1:14 says, "But each person is tempted and enticed when lured by his own desires". It's a spiritual battle fought in the minds and hearts of individuals.

Ephesians 6:12 says, "For we do not wrestle against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the cosmic powers over this present darkness, against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly places."


----------



## Traveler (Mar 24, 2018)

Don't mind me. it's just my physical disease that's wearing me down. I just have gotten to a point where it's affecting me deeply.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 24, 2018)

Let's face it: there are people in the world who are "glass is half empty" who have been rendered unable to enjoy life under any circumstances. They don't see glorious sunsets, or glorious views of nature - or enjoy a cuddly kitten and/or puppy - or anything with a positive aura - and the world is full of positive, beautiful things to enjoy if one is willing. They concentrate on the negative instead of the positive. In it's own way, it's a form of mental illness.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Let's face it: there are people in the world who are "glass is half empty" who have been rendered unable to enjoy life under any circumstances. They don't see glorious sunsets, or glorious views of nature - or enjoy a cuddly kitten and/or puppy - or anything with a positive aura - and the world is full of positive, beautiful things to enjoy if one is willing. They concentrate on the negative instead of the positive. In it's own way, it's a form of mental illness.




Yes, I that's true. Then there are people who don't see anything, except what they want to see. We call them ostriches.

I say to the ostriches, do your homework and look up *WHO *is doing almost all  of the school shootings --- millennials. 

(The millennials are those who were born between the early 1980's and the 1990's)

The Parkland High school killer was of course not technically a millennial, but he sure was infected by the millennials. He learned from them and then copy-catted their actions.

But, the main point here is that there is something VERY WRONG with our society.  And, it's getting worse not better.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 24, 2018)

Traveler said:


> There comes a time in everyone's life that they lose the will to continue.


My friend, I see you are feeling really down.  I do too often. I cling to the idea that  one day things will be better.  I can do nothing to "cure" you but I can  ask you to try harder to live happier.  I understand pain, but I know  that we can not give into it and allow negativity to steal our quality  of life too.  TRY... I am asking that!!


----------



## Olivia (Mar 24, 2018)

In the end, the world we see and live in, is what we create for ourselves.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 24, 2018)

All the things you say are "wrong" with our society have been "wrong" with almost any society since the beginning of "society", but there have been many improvement along the way - and,of course, some missteps. I don't think there are many women or minorities who would want to revert back in time. The "good old days" weren't all that good for most of us.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> All the things you say are "wrong" with our society have been "wrong" with almost any society since the beginning of "society", but there have been many improvement along the way - and,of course, some missteps. I don't think there are many women or minorities who would want to revert back in time. The "good old days" weren't all that good for most of us.


Absolutely. My grandmother lost her first husband to diabetes while still in her teens, she lost a premature baby at three days old because a nurse bathed him. Her sister was murdered by an abusive husband, lack of forensics meant it was hushed up very tidily. Her sister didn’t leave her husband and return to her family because her husband would have retained custody of their children.


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 24, 2018)

You're entitled to your opinion of the glass half empty. Just as the rest of us are entitled to see the glass half full.

Thanks, but I prefer to live in a world where people are free to marry whom they choose, and can look different than you or me without being vilified for it.

I live in the SF Bay Area. The black-clad anarchists are in fact a very small # of people, and are no different than the anarchists of the 1920's, or any other time. There are always such people, but they are not and never have been, the norm. I have friends who have organized protests and been horrified when those peaceful protests were taken over by people we all consider punks. Most of the time they don't even live in the city in which they are trying to trash.

Like Abbie Hoffman, most people grow out of teenage and young adult nonsense. If you never made any mistakes, how would you learn? And judging people by the way they look - I'd really like to think we're better and wiser people than that.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2018)

More often than not, history clearly illustrates that the greatest impediment to positive change is not the anger fueled reactions of a few, but the apathy of the many. Pharisee Syndrome is deadly.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 24, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> More often than not, history clearly illustrates that the greatest impediment to positive change is not the anger fueled reactions of a few, but the apathy of the many. Pharisee Syndrome is deadly.




I wouldn't be so sure about that. The American Revolution was inspired by some very angry men. And the French Revolution and the Russian Revolution  as well . In fact, all revolutions that I am aware of came about because men where fed up with the status quo. Talk about anger ? The Iranian Revolution of the late 1970's was fueled by extreme anger.

Of course, if you are saying that those who disagree with me are "Christ-like" (The Pharisee Syndrome), then that is a horse of a different color. 

If so, I think that is kind of funny .  Jesus said "Love your enemies".  Feminists (Christ-like?) hate men with a purple rage and never miss an opportunity to emasculate men or to blame men for all woman's problems.

Yes, yes, I know. Nobody here, ever heard of, or knows of, any feminist like that. 
There are some people here who think I hate women.  That's untrue. All I am doing is calling attention to all the feminist hatred of men. If you want to see some REAL hatred, go and check out some of the "Red Pill" sites.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that. The American Revolution was inspired by some very angry men. And the French Revolution and the Russian Revolution  as well . In fact, all revolutions that I am aware of came about because men where fed up with the status quo. Talk about anger ? The Iranian Revolution of the late 1970's was fuel by extreme anger.


My previous statement does not disagree with you. I referenced the social cancers of complacency/indifference/ compliance as deadly obstructions to positive change, not revolutionary zeal.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 24, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> My previous statement does not disagree with you. I referenced the social cancers of complacency/indifference/ compliance as deadly obstructions to positive change, not revolutionary zeal.




Excellent! Then we have no problem, for all I am doing is calling attention to the complacency, indifference, and compliance to a few of society's ills.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 24, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that. The American Revolution was inspired by some very angry men. And the French Revolution and the Russian Revolution  as well . In fact, all revolutions that I am aware of came about because men where fed up with the status quo. Talk about anger ? The Iranian Revolution of the late 1970's was fueled by extreme anger.
> 
> Of course, if you are saying that those who disagree with me are "Christ-like" (The Pharisee Syndrome), then that is a horse of a different color.
> 
> ...



The Pharisee syndrome has nothing to do with being Christ-like.  The Pharisee syndrome refers to those who are busily looking down their noses at those who are not as "good" as the Pharisee thinks  himself to be.  While the Pharisees were loudly decrying harlots and tax collectors and others the Pharisees considered the dregs of humanity, Christ was including said dregs in his ministry.  

While the Pharisee is loudly pronouncing "Thank God I am not bad like they are," the follower of Christ is recognizing the humanity of all and showing them acceptance and compassion. 

The Pharisee is no better than those he so loudly condemns, and in many ways is worse.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that. The American Revolution was inspired by some very angry men. And the French Revolution and the Russian Revolution  as well . In fact, all revolutions that I am aware of came about because men where fed up with the status quo. Talk about anger ? The Iranian Revolution of the late 1970's was fueled by extreme anger.
> 
> Of course, if you are saying that those who disagree with me are "Christ-like" (The Pharisee Syndrome), then that is a horse of a different color.
> 
> ...



My, how this post has grown since I first read it. I was responding to the original paragraph. As for my Pharisee analogy, Butterfly has the right of it. By the way, this feminist does not hate men with a rage of any colour. You may focus on whatever you wish, but my statements were not concerned with feminism. I serve humanity as a whole, not disparate parts. Propelled by compassion, I seek to hold a candle for any struggling souls  who require it. It is my vocation.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2018)

“Waste no more time arguing what a good man should be. Be one.” 

~ _Marcus Aurelius_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2018)

Traveler ,about your constantly repeated, and totally ridiculous, equation of feminism and hating men, this definition of "straw man" from Wikipedia says it all:

A *straw man **is a common form of **argument** and is an **informal fallacy*​* based on giving the impression of refuting an opponent's argument, while actually refuting an argument that was not presented by that opponent.


 One who engages in this fallacy is said to be "attacking a straw man".​*


----------



## Traveler (Mar 25, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Traveler ,about your constantly repeated, and totally ridiculous, equation of feminism and hating men, this definition of "straw man" from Wikipedia says it all:
> 
> A *straw man **is a common form of **argument** and is an **informal fallacy*​* based on giving the impression of refuting an opponent's argument, while actually refuting an argument that was not presented by that opponent.
> 
> ...




I know full well what a "straw man" is. You repeatedly post extremely condescending posts about me. I wish you would stop it. How would you like it if I kept posting snide remarks about you ? I also wish that you would learn how to argue without resorting to Ad Hominem.

It is possible, I suppose, that where YOU live, all of the feminists are saints who go out of their way to be kind to men. BUT, where I live, and have lived, the feminists are some of the nastiest, most vile people on the face of the earth.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 25, 2018)

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> :beatdeadhorse:



Heating a dead borscht -


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2018)

Sifu,:rofl1:


----------



## Olivia (Mar 25, 2018)

All I can say about this is, don't look in the toilet expecting to find a tuna salad.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2018)

> I know full well what a "straw man" is. You repeatedly post extremely condescending posts about me. I wish you would stop it. How would you like it if I kept posting snide remarks about you ? I also wish that you would learn how to argue without resorting to Ad Hominem.



My goodness, Traveler, for someone who is constantly inciting arguments on this bb, taking outrageous positions and then stubbornly sticking to them no matter what anybody says, you certainly are touchy!  The thing is, if you don't like the heat, don't keep setting fire to the kitchen.

Where did I ever say that YOU don't know the definition of "straw man?"  Do you always take every statement this personally?  Actually, I looked up the definition because the term popped into my head upon reading your arguments in this thread, and wanted to be sure that I remembered it correctly. And there it was, accurately depicting what's been going on here.  

I never said or implied that you are unintelligent or uneducated. What I did say is that you have created a straw man argument in all its glory, in order to knock a fake premise down.

Here's another definition for you to mull over.
_
​_*Feminism: The advocacy of women's rights on the basis of the equality of the sexes.
*
This (accurate) definition is obviously a far cry from your angry, vituperative straw man.​​​


----------



## Traveler (Mar 25, 2018)

For those who think I am beating a dead horse:

All I can say is what when feminists stop vilifying men, when feminists stop expecting special entitlements, when women stop  ripping men's genitals out through their wallets, (via the divorce process),  when men have equal rights in custody battles, when women stop using men as a meal ticket, and when feminists stop blaming men for all their problems, then, and only then, will I stop.

Feminists have had their run, and now tens of thousands of men are just beginning to awaken. What you hear from me is just the beginning. A small, but vocal, group of men are beginning to say, *"NO !"*

NO! We will not continue to work ourselves into an early grave to support you.

No! We will not attempt to rescue any women, ever.

No! We will not stay married to shrews.

No! We will not cater to your every whim and desire.

No! We will not be your eternal slaves any more.

No ! We will not bring you presents to win your affections.

No ! We will not surrender our manhood.

No!  We will not even get married.

No ! Some of us have vowed  to never, ever, make love to a woman. The price is just too high.

Just plain, NO !

Don't make the mistake of thinking this is about hatred. It is not about hatred. It is about the cost benefit ratio. It is about our very survival as men. 

Shocking isn't it ? Well, get used to it. Men are beginning to awaken, once again.

NO !


----------



## Traveler (Mar 25, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Where did I ever say that YOU don't know the definition of "straw man?"  Do you always take every statement this personally?  Actually, I looked up the definition because the term popped into my head upon reading your arguments in this thread, and wanted to be sure that I remembered it correctly. And there it was, accurately depicting what's been going on here.
> 
> *I never said or implied that* *you are unintelligent or uneducated.* What I did say is that you have created a straw man argument in all its glory, in order to knock a fake premise down.​


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*So, you never said or implied* *that I was unintelligent or uneducated  ?   Read your own quotes !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Sunny said:


> *Traveler Have you ever read, or* *seen, a play by Shakespeare?  For* *that matter, have you ever read the Bible? *





Sunny said:


> *
> Have you read the book I recommended: "The Good Old Days - They Were Terrible?"  Or any other history book? *



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Don't play "Miss Innocent" with me.. It doesn't wash. You have done nothing *but *insult me --- *personally*.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 25, 2018)

This thread has once again sunk into a misogynist's wailing wall about women's mistreatment of men - completely ignoring the centuries of male mistreatment of women. Women were virtually held captive for their childbearing capabilities. In many cultures - including our own - in some areas - they were treated as property 


"NO! We will not continue to work ourselves into an early grave to support you."
We haven't asked you to; that was originally the male's idea so the woman could stay home taking care of HIS children

"No! We will not attempt to rescue any women, ever."
Rescue is an action extended to people who need it (of either sex and any age) it is not a monopoly of need held by women only.

"No! We will not stay married to shrews" First of all, maybe there's something about your behavior that brings that behavior out in women. secondly, if a spouse of any gender is mistreating the other partner in any way, the mistreated partner should get out. Nagging and shrewish behavior is not confined to women My ex was a nag - he drove me nuts!

"No! We will not cater to your every whim and desire." 
that should not be the case in any relationship. The "giver" is as much at fault as the "taker" for reinforcing that behavior. If you need to do that to "keep" that partner - they are not worth keeping.

"No! We will not be your eternal slaves any more." Again if you need to do that to "keep" a partner - you are as much at fault as they are!

"No ! We will not bring you presents to win your affections."
Again - your fault also!

"No ! We will not surrender our manhood."
Unless you cut off your testicles and your penis, that can't happen. The whole "manhood - womanhood" thing s culturally determined and no one has to buy into it. For the most part it's an artificial code of behavior that has little to do with being a human male or female.

"No!  We will not even get married."
By all means, don't. I'm not a big fan of marriage either. Given your attitude towards women, you'll probably be saving some poor woman a lot of misery and unhappiness.

"No ! Some of us have vowed  to never, ever, make love to a woman. The price is just too high."
Again Given your attitudes, you'd probably be doing some poor women a favor

This seems to be a real obsession with you; sounds like you could use some counseling to bring you some peace, if nothing else. Most emotionally healthy women do nor hate men, but they do tend to avoid men who have a negative attitude to women and they may not like some male behaviors towards women - just as men may not like some female behaviors by some women


----------



## Traveler (Mar 25, 2018)

DragonLady, I don't expect you to understand. I mean, seriously, how could you possibly understand. You've never been married to a woman; nor have you then lost 80% of your worldly possessions in divorce court, including the home you built with your own hands. 
And, I'm willing to bet that you have never lost custody of your child and had your heart ripped out in the process.

When you have experienced every one of those things, then, and only then, might you understand.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2018)

So from your own singular, personal experience you create a world-wide theory that covers everyone? 

I believe that's called extrapolation.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2018)

Traveler said:


> DragonLady, I don't expect you to understand. I mean, seriously, how could you possibly understand. You've never been married to a woman; nor have you then lost 80% of your worldly possessions in divorce court, including the home you built with your own hands.
> And, I'm willing to bet that you have never lost custody of your child and had your heart ripped out in the process.


I have been raped, beaten, tortured,  terrorised, and left for dead, actions perpetrated by males. Horrific as it was, these monsters were an aberration, and in no way reflect the majority of men whom I am proud to call my brothers.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2018)

Wow, Shalimar. How horrible. You must be incredibly strong to have risen above that. 

I must have lived a truly blessed life. Men have always been kind and friendly to me, I was married for 54 years to a devoted, loving man, and I've always had male as well as female friends.  In fact, my son is one of my best friends, along with my two daughters. I don't see the world in terms of gender divisions of good and evil. It sounds like you are on the same page.  

People are people, period. There are good and bad among all the divisions anyone can think up.  It's sad that some people are squandering their time and energy on anger and bitterness.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Wow, Shalimar. How horrible. You must be incredibly strong to have risen above that.
> 
> I must have lived a truly blessed life. Men have always been kind and friendly to me, I was married for 54 years to a devoted, loving man, and I've always had male as well as female friends.  In fact, my son is one of my best friends, along with my two daughters. I don't see the world in terms of gender divisions of good and evil. It sounds like you are on the same page.
> 
> People are people, period. There are good and bad among all the divisions anyone can think up.  It's sad that some people are squandering their time and energy on anger and bitterness.



Thank you Sunny. I think strength is what one develops when there is nothing left except three choices, cope, go mad, or suicide. I refuse to allow anyone to break my spirit. Evil is not gender based. Neither is compassion. I spent a whole year stuck in a state of rage, that came far closer to destroying me than anything else ever did. I choose to live with my heart open, knowing full well the price of humanity is heartbreak, but the lack of it is anathema.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 25, 2018)

Traveler said:


> DragonLady, I don't expect you to understand. I mean, seriously, how could you possibly understand. You've never been married to a woman; nor have you then lost 80% of your worldly possessions in divorce court, including the home you built with your own hands.
> And, I'm willing to bet that you have never lost custody of your child and had your heart ripped out in the process.
> 
> When you have experienced every one of those things, then, and only then, might you understand.



First of all, I was married to an alcoholic for 19 years. My bad that I didn't get out of it sooner. should I hate all men because of the emotional and occasional physical abuse I suffered? For a while I was pretty angry about it and had some bad feelings towards men., but I finally wised up after a couple of years and dealt with the fact that I was at least partly complicit. I didn't make a lifetime grievance against men. You're not the only person who's been hurt by the opposite sex. We all have been at one time or another. Your experience is not unique. I don't know who's encouraging you in your crusade against women, but they aren't doing you any favors. Maybe you should start looking at women as individual human beings who might make good friends rather than ****** objects who hold your manhood in their hand. No one can take away your "manhood" without your permission. You continually complain about your lousy relationships with women. Quit complaining about it and go do something about it - get some counseling!


----------



## Traveler (Mar 25, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> So from your own singular, personal experience you create a world-wide theory that covers everyone?
> 
> I believe that's called extrapolation.




Are you under the impression that I, and I alone, have undergone these experiences ?  If you take the time to think about it, I believe you will quickly realize that tens of millions of American me have had the exact same experiences. When millions of men begin to feel alike, then a very pronounced pattern is evident.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 25, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> First of all, I was married to an alcoholic for 19 years. My bad that I didn't get out of it sooner. should I hate all men because of the emotional and occasional physical abuse I suffered? For a while I was pretty angry about it and had some bad feelings towards men., but I finally wised up after a couple of years and dealt with the fact that I was at least partly complicit. I didn't make a lifetime grievance against men. You're not the only person who's been hurt by the opposite sex. We all have been at one time or another. Your experience is not unique. I don't know who's encouraging you in your crusade against women, but they aren't doing you any favors. Maybe you should start looking at women as individual human beings who might make good friends rather than ****** objects who hold your manhood in their hand. No one can take away your "manhood" without your permission. You continually complain about your lousy relationships with women. Quit complaining about it and go do something about it - get some counseling!




(laughing) There is an old saying that comes to mind, "Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me".  When you realize "the house always wins", it's time to pick up your chips and go elsewhere. That is what I have chosen to do.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 25, 2018)

You seem to fully enjoy your self imposed misery, so of course, you will do nothing about it.  I strongly suspect there are many more women who have been misused by men in their lives than vice versa. Most of these "mistreated" men are  more likely reacting to the fact that they are no longer the undisputed boss in the relationship. Feminism represents a real threat to the old paternalistic power structure which is why some vilify the movement every chance they get


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2018)

I spent a decade in counseling, best investment ever. Doesn’t cure everything, but it is a great journey of self discovery, and one learns many invaluable coping skills. Even an infj personality type such as myself learns to depersonalise things to some degree. We are all people under construction.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 25, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> I spent a decade in counseling, best investment ever. Doesn’t cure everything, but it is a great journey of self discovery, and one learns many invaluable coping skills. Even an infj personality type such as myself learns to depersonalise things to some degree. We are all people under construction.



Transactional Analysis, Eric Berne? I took the full test many years ago at work. I forget what I was then, and likely changed over the years.

I know there is a book that lets you take the test. And I have seen online tests, too. Might be interesting to do if there's any interest.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Transactional Analysis, Eric Berne? I took the full test many years ago at work. I forget what I was then, and likely changed over the years.
> 
> I know there is a book that lets you take the test. And I have seen online tests, too. Might be interesting to do if there's any interest.


Myers Briggs test, devloped from the work of Carl Jung.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 25, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> You seem to fully enjoy your self imposed misery, so of course, you will do nothing about it.  I strongly suspect there are many more women who have been misused by men in their lives than vice versa. Most of these "mistreated" men are  more likely reacting to the fact that they are no longer the undisputed boss in the relationship. Feminism represents a real threat to the old paternalistic power structure which is why some vilify the movement every chance they get




Spoken like  an old school, hardline feminist, playing the victim role right to the end.  Sorry, but I no longer buy that anymore. 

There is one great gaping hole in your argument. I have absolutely no wish to be anyone's "boss". Not a woman, Not another man. For, you see, I have reclaimed what is mine. I no longer need anyone's approval, especially not that of a woman. I am free from the shackles of women's desires to control men. 

With the help and guidance of other men I've had a moment of sudden intuitive understanding, what some might call a "flash of insight". The only way to win, is to not play the game. 

You, Dragonlady, accuse men of vilifying the feminist movement, but that is exactly what you are doing to the new, and rapidly growing, men's movement. Witness all of your put downs of every single thing I have said. But no matter. For it affects me not in the least. 

I, for one, refuse to dance to the Sirens song. I no longer crave what women have been tempting men with since the dawn of time. I am free.
In the words of Martin Luther King, "Free at last. Free at last. Great God, almighty, free at last."


----------



## Olivia (Mar 25, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Myers Briggs test, devloped from the work of Carl Jung.



Okay, yes. That was the one. I got the two titles mixed up. I forget what type I was, but I think I was an intj.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 25, 2018)

Traveler said:


> (laughing)   When you realize "the house always wins", it's time to pick up your chips and go elsewhere. That is what I have chosen to do.



and yet.....yer still at it


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2018)

From the rationalwiki.org web site:

"Cultural Marxism? What the holy hell are you talking about?" - any sane person when exposed to the term for the first time

*Cultural Marxism* generally refers to one of two things: 


First — _extremely_ rarely — "Cultural Marxism" refers to an obscure critique of popular culture by the Frankfurt School, framing culture as being imposed by a capitalist culture industry and consumed passively by the masses. 
Second — in common usage in the wild — "Cultural Marxism" is a snarl word used to paint anyone with progressive tendencies as a secret Communist. The term alludes to a conspiracy theory in which sinister left-wingers have infiltrated media, academia, and science and are engaged in a decades-long plot to undermine Western culture. Some variants of the conspiracy alleges that basically all of modern social liberalism is, in fact, a Communist front group. 
 This conspiracy theory hinges on the idea that the *Frankfurt School* wasn't just an arcane strain of academic criticism.[SUP][note 1][/SUP] Instead, the Frankfurt School was behind an ongoing Marxist plot to destroy the capitalist West from within, spreading its tentacles throughout academia and indoctrinating students to hate patriotism & freedom. Thus, rock'n'roll, Sixties counterculture, the civil rights movement, the anti-war movement, homosexuality,[SUP][1][/SUP] modern feminism, and in general all the "decay" in the West since the 1950s are allegedly products of the Frankfurt school.[SUP][2][/SUP] It's also the work of the Jews.[SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP] 
The conspiracist usage originated in Nazi Germany, where _Kulturbolschewismus_ ("Cultural Bolshevism") was used to abuse political opponents. In particular, Jews purportedly were secretly orchestrating the spread of Communism ([COLOR=#477979 !important]Jewish Bolshevism[/COLOR][SUP]

[/SUP]) as well as promoting ****** & gender permissiveness ("****** Bolshevism").[SUP][5][/SUP] 
If anyone rants about "Cultural Marxists taking over culture!", feel free to remind them that they're _literally_ spouting Nazi propaganda updated for the modern era.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 25, 2018)

Yep, Sunny you've about got it. That is except for the Jewish part. Modern day users of that term no longer consider Jews to be the hidden menace , or any menace at all for that matter. I most certainly do not. As a matter of fact you would have to look long and hard to find anyone who is a greater supporter of Israel than I.

In other threads I have gone into some detail regarding Cultural Marxism and I do not need to repeat myself. Not that it would do the slightest good even if I did.

I recognize the article. I've read it several times on the www and in any event I know those are not your words, but of some other liberal.


P.S. I find the "tag-team" approach to be rather amusing. Kind of a gang-bang in reverse.

You all must excuse me for tonight. I have a men's chat room group to attend in a few minutes.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 25, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Spoken like  an old school, hardline feminist, playing the victim role right to the end.  Sorry, but I no longer buy that anymore.
> 
> There is one great gaping hole in your argument. I have absolutely no wish to be anyone's "boss". Not a woman, Not another man. For, you see, I have reclaimed what is mine. I no longer need anyone's approval, especially not that of a woman. I am free from the shackles of women's desires to control men.
> 
> ...



your biases are leading you astray. I am no victim nor do I profess to be one. I abandoned that when I left my alcoholic husband.. From where I sit you are the one playing victim. if you no longer need approval, then why are you still playing the "my ex wife screwed me" card.
"Playing the game" is a sure way to wreck any kind of relationship. Relationships that involve peoples feelings and emotions are not a game!
I never even mentioned the men's movement - let alone vilified it. 
I don't think you are really free - or you wouldn't keep bringing it up.
Y


----------



## Traveler (Mar 26, 2018)

I bring it up because I am sick and tied of hearing the never ending diatribe of "women complaining how hard they have it because of men". 
Women act like men are the cause of all your troubles. I've been hearing the same old, gynocentric sob story for the last 55 years. Poor, poor me. I'd be a C.E.O. by now if it wasn't for men oppressing me.

I've got a news flash for you. Men have valid complaints, also. 

Western women have it the easiest life of any women on the planet. But it's never enough. No matter how much you have, it's never enough. More, more, always more. When women run out of current issues to complain about , you will go back a hundred years and bring up some thing about how hard your great-great-grandmother had it. 

I brought it up to demonstrate that it is possible for men to  have valid issues with women.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 26, 2018)

Suffering is not limited to one gender, pain, like death, is a great leveler. I am in the pain recovery business. I support broken people regardless of gender, and part of recovery is letting go of intense anger. As long as one hangs on to it, one is never free. I learned that skiing on my nose in the gravel, (as I learned most things in my life.)


----------



## Traveler (Mar 26, 2018)

This thread could go on for the next  2 years and not one woman would ever admit that men have valid complaints  against women. 

Frankly, it is just not in the nature of women to see anything except their own needs. For that reason, I'll sign off.  Saying anything more is a waste of my time.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 26, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Are you under the impression that I, and I alone, have undergone these experiences ?  If you take the time to think about it, I believe you will quickly realize that tens of millions of American me have had the exact same experiences. When millions of men begin to feel alike, then a very pronounced pattern is evident.



If I were hanging out on some Red Pill forums then yes, I'd feel that every other man had been wronged as well.

Fortunately, my tastes are a bit more wide-spread. 

We so often see only what we _wish_ to see and are blind to everything else.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 26, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I'll sign off.  Saying anything more is a waste of my time.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2018)

https://www.theguardian.com/comment...-for-rightwingers-who-love-to-play-the-victim

Another  good summary of what this hideous movement stands for. I like the heading of this web site: "Cultural Marxism - a uniting theory for rightwingers who love to play the victim."

According to  everything I can find on the subject, it is heavily contaminated with  the stink of antisemitism, and is basically the "religion" of the Nazis,  both past and present. Traveler, even if there is no greater supporter of Israel than you, you should be aware of what and whom you are supporting.

This is a fascinating bit of social history, which I had never been aware of until the weird term, "cultural Marxism" got brought into our discussion board. Either:

1. You subscribe to hard right-wing, possibly Nazi political ideas, disingenuously claiming to be the victim of all the evil feminists, women, and liberals, or

2. You are being extremely naive in your acceptance of this inane b......t.  In any case, thankfully, no one is buying it.

Try opening up your mind just a smidgen and let some fresh air in.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 26, 2018)

Mea Culpa, Mea Culpa, Mea Maxima Culpa. With the "help" of others, I now realize that women are the *only *victims AND that men are the oppressors. Thank you all for your "help". Thank God, I'm "healed" now.


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 26, 2018)

Traveler said:


> View attachment 50125



(I logged in to find out what the picture was, and also wondering how the thread went from 'millenials' to 'women/feminists,' but, on the original topic:

I don't know where the image/comments you posted came from, but whenever I hear negativity about 'kids these days,' what never fails to come to mind is the age group slightly before mine when they were college students and young adults...  referring to police as 'pigs,' referring to veterans as 'baby-killers,' and blaming everything on 'the Establishment.'  Examples of 'solid-gold productive citizens':


----------

